# My bike is ready for race season!



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Well I have got it all together, man with the race wheels this thing is freakin light, gotta be like 16lbs.! I have about 1100 miles on the new frame and it is bliss!









Kyle


----------



## LeadvilleBlues (May 24, 2003)

*Sworks*



IUbike said:


> Well I have got it all together, man with the race wheels this thing is freakin light, gotta be like 16lbs.! I have about 1100 miles on the new frame and it is bliss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What frame is that Sworks ? Your gonna love the saddle, same as the one Greg Oravetz sent me from Belmont wheelworks !


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

you in boston? 
I just finished putting together my bike for the race season.... 

Specialized Roubaix Comp Frame
Campy Record components
American Classic Sprint 350 wheels.

Less than 16lbs and amazingly comfortable.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Yup '05 Sworks, had fit problems with my Allez Comp so a few months ago got this. My god is it a difference, didn't really have the money but man did it get me on the bike and riding a lot more, it's heaven. I don't have a particulary good scale but this thing has to be at most 16lbs. in race trim!

Kyle


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

*almost looks like mine.*

Here is my 2005 custom build. 14.5 lbs with Computer and Cages.


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Man those are beautiful. I'm trying to find a 58cm E5 frame myself since I have all of the componets off of my broken Roubaix Comp to build up. These pictures give me added enthusiasim to get something asap! How do they ride? I've got a Roubaix Pro (all carbon) and the E5 would be my first Alum bike.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Ride is awesome, considering it's probably one of the stiffer Aluminum frames on the market. It is really light and the anodized look is SWEEEEET.

Kyle


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

Taskmaxter said:


> Man those are beautiful. I'm trying to find a 58cm E5 frame myself since I have all of the componets off of my broken Roubaix Comp to build up. These pictures give me added enthusiasim to get something asap! How do they ride? I've got a Roubaix Pro (all carbon) and the E5 would be my first Alum bike.



The ride is great and for a super stiff frame it still has a smooth ride. The best thing is the power transfer when putting the pedal to the metal. I'm so stoked about the bike everytime I ride the thing. What can you say when you mash the pedals on a 14.5lb bike.


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Did you guys build up the E5 frame from scratch? If so, did you buy new, used? (I'm assuming new). I've seen some pretty good deals right now on these frames on ebay. Just curious if its safe to pick one up on there.


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

definitely theres hundreds of great deals on ebay now on E5s and they're great frames new or used. I dont think I've ridden a better frame for power transfer, but its definitely going to beat you up more than the roubaix (which is also very good by the way)


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

My LBS gave me a great deal on the 05 frame. Won't say the exact price, but lets say if you can make friends the difference is less than 200 bones from Ebay, plus you get a warranty!

Kyle


----------



## LeadvilleBlues (May 24, 2003)

Bsavery, I'm about as far away from Boston as you can get....Maui. Former Coors Light rider/Pro Champ G.O. spends a fair amount of time here, and we've become friends over the years.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

IUbike said:


> Well I have got it all together, man with the race wheels this thing is freakin light, gotta be like 16lbs.! I have about 1100 miles on the new frame and it is bliss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...OK.... I'll be the one to ask: What's up with the bar tape?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

LOL, well Im a big Cipo fan, I run the Zebra tape and loved it (felt great). So random day on ebay I see Cipo tape for Cheapo, only $4. Somehow it ended up being red and white instead of black and white? When my bike rack flew off the car I had to use it to replace my tape and have grown to like it haha.

Kyle


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

Taskmaxter said:


> Did you guys build up the E5 frame from scratch? If so, did you buy new, used? (I'm assuming new). I've seen some pretty good deals right now on these frames on ebay. Just curious if its safe to pick one up on there.



I bought my frame thru my LBS and got a good deal. Lets just say I paid less then retail. The frame is only $900 New retail. That has to be one of the best deals around including fork and seat post. I did not use the seat post nor the forks for my build. I was going for light weight. My bike is a total custom build. I want to build a light bike. (weight weenie style) but daily rider. I actually had a 2004 Allez Elite and kept buying light parts for it and then bought the Sworks frame last then build that up and rebuild the Allez back to original specs. Now I have a 2005 Sworks custom build and 2004 Allez elite.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Guess this is a weight thread haha. Yea the $900 retail price is a steal, not to mention if you have ever even talked to your LBS you will pay considerably less. Let me say this, on an average climb with these wheels this thing accelerated stupid fast. They really seemed to make a difference over my Ksyriums. However on todays 25% grade nothing was going to help my ass!

Kyle


----------

